# Cribbage Board t slot



## carlie1784 (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi,I'm new to the sight and was wondering if any of you have made cribbage boards and what T slot router bit did you use for the peg storage and more importantly where can i get them.Have tried looking on line but can't seem to find the right size. Also I know I will be having many ?'s about inlay and cribbage boards.Any help greatly appreciated. 
Thanks,
Carlie


----------



## darins (Feb 24, 2010)

I would think you could accomplish what you want with a straight cutting bit and a slot cutter bit. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## carlie1784 (Feb 15, 2011)

Hey thanks,Yes those are the two bits I would need. But what I was hoping for is someone that has actually used the slotted bit for this purpose and would know the size and where to get it. I think I might have found something on Rockler's sight. 
Thanks again,
Carlie


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Manufacturers would have special tooling made, probably for an overarm router in this case. You may be able to set up a template, template guide on the router and use a keyhole bit. A straight bit the same diameter as the keyhole narrow cut could be used with the same template to cut the recess with a plunge router.


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

any t slot bit will work. i use my router table makes it easy. if your using a hand router best thing to do is make a jig, or buy one.
i set my router table to cut 1 cut down the middle then reset fence to cut on each side of center that gives me the opening i want, depending on the peg size. then use mortiser for the well/pocket.


----------



## carlie1784 (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks to all.I got a small t slot working fine.


----------



## mdracy (Mar 2, 2011)

Where did you get a small T-slot router bit?

I have only been finding things that are like 1 inch diamater and 1/8 inch grove?

Thanks


----------



## carlie1784 (Feb 15, 2011)

I got it from rockler Item#92024 or 92035.


----------



## mdracy (Mar 2, 2011)

Here is a pic of what i would ultimately like to do, except have the cover be inserted from the end vs. the side. I have also included a pic of what I think the T-slot router bit would look like. 

You see that a very small T-slot type of a bit is required, to have that flat metal cover to slide into. 

Something that is 1/16 thick by 3/4 wide. 

I understand that first i need to route out the well and then route out to the edge of the board, and the final step is to take that small T-slot bit and route from the end of the board over the holding well for the pegs. 

Thanks Matt


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

mdracy said:


> Here is a pic of what i would ultimately like to do, except have the cover be inserted from the end vs. the side. I have also included a pic of what I think the T-slot router bit would look like.
> 
> You see that a very small T-slot type of a bit is required, to have that flat metal cover to slide into.
> 
> ...


 
Hi Matt - This is as close as I could find. Sizes are still a bit off but you would be looking for item 48101 here. The others on that page are 3/8" shank.
http://www.toolstoday.com/p-5185-special-amerock-hinge-router-bits.aspx?variantids=6167,0


----------

